# Failover cluster verification error



## rafcanada (Sep 1, 2015)

I am getting the error that is attached in this thread. 

Both systems are in same domain and are windows 2012 R2 standard. 

S1.Posto.local is always reconigzed but never S2 or S3. Tried doing cluster with both. 

Anything will help. 


Rafael


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Welcome to TSF

Please make sure that both Servers are up to date. Also apply the following hotfix
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2889784

Make sure that you have correct DNS settings


----------



## rafcanada (Sep 1, 2015)

I tried what you said and it seems to have solved one issue. 

The other one still persists. 

DNS i think looks fine now. 

The error i get now is:

The domain role of some servers could not be determined.

It could not be determined whether node S2.Posto.local is a read-only domain controller because of this error: The object does not exist.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

So you have a DC and another read only DC? 
Remove that read only DC and leave it just joined to domain. In my deployments of failover cluster I have used a virtual machine as DC rather then the physical machine itself.


----------



## rafcanada (Sep 1, 2015)

Thats the thing. Both are virtual servers. Both are domain controllers. The second domain controller is not read only. At least i didnt check the RODC box when iinstalled it


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Lets step back a little. 
You have 2 Hyper-v Machines (physical)
You also have 2 Virtual machines? 

This is how my clusters are setup. Lets say we have Cluster-A and Cluster-B are my physical machines and I have a VM Cluster-DC as virtual machine. Both Cluster A and Cluster B are part of the domain and CLuster-DC is the domain controller. Now I make sure that my Domain is fully functioning. I then start the process of building cluster.


----------



## rafcanada (Sep 1, 2015)

Both machines are virtual. Both have hyper - v installed on them. 

First machine created as new tree as domain controler and second machine was an added domain controller to that domain.


----------

